# Bee shrimp at lucky's



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hey, just got back from Lucky's and they have some bee shrimp for sale. $2.99 each or 4 for $10, i couldn't resist at that price and had to pick some up for myself. Thought i'd just let you guys know since the prices are usually pretty high on the bee shrimp.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

forgot to mention that they're mostly B and C grades


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

$2.50 for B and C grade CRS is pretty expensive; I think jamesren sells higher quality shrimp for the same price...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> $2.50 for B and C grade CRS is pretty expensive; I think jamesren sells higher quality shrimp for the same price...


Don't forget that Lucky has a much higher overhead than jamesren which he sells them from his house. For $2.50 for a B or C grade CRS is a great deal compare to BA.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hey, no sorry i forgot to mention these aren't crs, they're the black bee shrimp. black bee shrimp at 2.50 is a pretty good price



dl88dl said:


> Don't forget that Lucky has a much higher overhead than jamesren which he sells them from his house. For $2.50 for a B or C grade CRS is a great deal compare to BA.


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

did you see new stock of discus by chance


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

1dime said:


> did you see new stock of discus by chance


Sorry i didn't really check out the other fish, i was only there to pick up some otos which they didn't have and i always have a tendency to check out their shrimp and noticed that they had the black bees - they labelled them "bee/zebra shrimp"


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

black bee shrimp? are they the same as the ones we ordered before?
I don't think any of mine are still around anymore =/


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

1dime said:


> did you see new stock of discus by chance


I was there last week and they seem to have lots of Discus but not sure if it is a new stock or not. Why don't you give them a call.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> black bee shrimp? are they the same as the ones we ordered before?
> I don't think any of mine are still around anymore =/


Hey, yea i'm pretty sure they're the same ones we got last time, but these have a more stable pattern, less blurred stripes. The ones i got from the order last time are a bit more brown, the ones at lucky's are actually black. From the ones we got, i only have 4 of them left, one got berried while it was in my crs tank, i'm interested to see what the offspring look like.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

*black bee shrimp and flower shrimp*

I took my newborn son to Lucky's today (his first pet shop experience) and we picked out 8 of those black bee shrimp.


----------

